# WoodCraft DeWalt 735 and DWP611 Compact Router



## jeeper (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry bout the late post. I have been out on a jobsite and limited for internet. But I found this deal at WoodCraft DeWalt 735 Planer with extra set of blades, extension tables, and the compact DWP611 router for $649.00 I think the sale ends today. They are not referbs but new. Hope this helps someone thats looking for one. I did get one but not home yet to play with it yet. :no:


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

see if uyou can get it for 550 then will be a ok deal, i know it comes with extras , i got the planer brand new with the out feed tables and extra set of knives for 650 a while back of the internet


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more place

DeWalt DW735 Factory Reconditioned 13-Inch Planer

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/tls/2309920116.html


========


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Just one more place
> 
> DeWalt DW735 Factory Reconditioned 13-Inch Planer
> 
> ...


wow bob that was a good catch, good skills to find some good deals!:big_boss:


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey there is an outstanding review done by Gord Graff on Lumberjocks for the DWP 611 thought i would share with ya. I just bought the DW618PK which is a nice package but that mini router (611) gives alot of bang for your buck. I cant post the link yet but goto lumberjocks . com and check out the review on the 2nd or 3rd page.


----------

